# rescued bat pup



## rigsby (Jan 11, 2008)

i was asked to pick up this little fella from a leisure centre, he was found by the side of the swimming pool.


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Looove bats  forget how tiny they start off!


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

nice little pipistrelle, have one here myself!!

mine is 13 days old now!!


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

what a cutie. well done on the rescue.


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Aawwww... what a cute little pippie... Just adore the first pic... sort of say's to me 'I'm hanging on... don't drop me'!! :lol2:


----------



## PrincessStegosaurus (May 27, 2012)

Oh my, that is the cutest thing I've ever seen ...


----------

